# spooky food names



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I think "Chicken Balls" is a scary name in and of itself! 

For the garlic dip, it could be "Anti-Vampire Dip". The potato wedges can be either "Fried Flesh" or "Roasted Flesh" (don't know which you're doing). Sausage rolls.. are they round? They can be "Bake/Fried Black Cat Brains".

Is there anything different about your cupcakes? If they're plain, just add some Halloween sprinkles and call them "All Hallow's Cupcakes"

Not sure about the onion rings right now.


----------



## xsimonex (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks they are brilliant ideas .. love the roasted flesh and anti vampire dip ideas!!

The cupcakes will be decorated halloweeny somehow but we havent decided what we are going to put on them yet .. im thinking maybe ghosts or mummys with white icing?

I know i cant think of any halloweeny names for onion rings


----------



## hattrick10 (Aug 25, 2010)

Fried intestine rings?


Trying to think of a way to name them based on the movie "the ring" but no ideas are coming to mind...


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Struggling on the onion rings...:
Crispy BOO's? 
Gollums Golden Rings?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

If they're sausage links, they can be Dead Man's Fingers / Toes / other body part (wink wink)

I've seen cupcakes that are frosted so the frosting looks like a brain. That was pretty neat.

Chicken balls - ummm yeah. no comment. they sound interesting!!! are they like the meatballs you see in spaghetti?

And wow - onion rings. you got me there.


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Bunion rings?


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Sausage rolls- Deadman's toes
Potato wedges- Mummy fingers 
Onion rings- Deep fried intestines
Garlic Dip- Vampire nightmare
Chicken Balls- Alien pods
Cupcakes- Toad stools


----------



## Spyderella (Oct 9, 2008)

anything round & meaty can be gargoyle gizzards. That's what I named my meatballs


----------

